# RB20 top end (video)



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Quick video of my RB gears 3&4 70mph to 120mph closed course. right click save plz.

rb20 top end


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

that is sweet!!!


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Once again...I must state...I hate you...
lol...amazing how fast that needle can move...


----------



## SmashThat (Nov 15, 2005)

i'm new to nissans, what car is an rb20 from?


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

SmashThat said:


> i'm new to nissans, what car is an rb20 from?


 a skyline(gd ten character)


----------



## SmashThat (Nov 15, 2005)

thats what i thought but i wasn't sure. how hard is that swap to do? what years are the 2nd gen?


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

lots of info on swaps etc, just search it up, you'll find everything you're wanting to know

Good vid, got simliar turbo timer!! You must have been on the boost for awhile, its takes mine forever to get over a minute on AUTO mode


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

Holey crap on a stick thats fast haha


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

Nice! :cheers:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

damn I need to make another one. It goes faster now w/ a boost controller


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

is that faster than a civic? i head civics are fast


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Joel said:


> is that faster than a civic? i head civics are fast


 sadly no  civics are just too fast


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

Heck yeah you need to make another one, longer this time though 


Do you have a longer version of that one by chance?


----------



## b00st3dTT (Feb 1, 2006)

#$#$^$& damn that fast!!!! what #'s are you pushin??
and a mod list??


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

damn, it didnt even sound like you had it floored either.. I loath you...



Side note-- where did you get the vid hoted?


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Damn... :thumbup:


----------



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

anymore vids? i'd also like to see the tach along with the speedo.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Nismo14-180 said:


> damn, it didnt even sound like you had it floored either.. I loath you...
> 
> 
> 
> Side note-- where did you get the vid hoted?



I had it floored. The audio just isnt very good because i filmed it with my point and shoot type digital still camera. I was holding the camera with one hand and shifting with the other  I was on the straight. I hosted it myself. My server space is from startlogic.com. Good price for the bandwidth/space. I pay like $75 or so a year. Um the only other video I have of it with the new turbo is here. Some of you may have already seen it from this thread. Its a take-off from a stand still outside view and then a flyby...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Face it dude, your car is slow and badly assembled


----------



## RHD240RB25 (Jan 16, 2006)

115 mph isn't bad..... I pulled off 152 in my last project car.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

RHD240RB25 said:


> 115 mph isn't bad..... I pulled off 152 in my last project car.



I know this is off topic but have I seen you in the team-rush forum?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

RHD240RB25 said:


> 115 mph isn't bad..... I pulled off 152 in my last project car.


I know, im just giving opium crap :fluffy:


----------



## RHD240RB25 (Jan 16, 2006)

was that actually 115 mph? or does the speedo just stop climbing after it tops? I mean... obviously we all know the car has power.... but sometimes it's nice to know how fast ur going... just for bragging rights. lol


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah that looked more in the 120-25 area to me


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Nice top end!! But how laggy is it before 70mph?


----------



## RHD240RB25 (Jan 16, 2006)

zellx2004 said:


> I know this is off topic but have I seen you in the team-rush forum?



this is currently the only forum I am a memeber of... other than Carolina Nissans... but I have yet to get a validation code in a e-mail yet.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

RHD240RB25 said:


> this is currently the only forum I am a memeber of... other than Carolina Nissans... but I have yet to get a validation code in a e-mail yet.


oh ok. there's another guy in that forum that has the name RHD240RB25. Somewhere in Charolette. But yeah...


----------



## 93_240_ka (Oct 26, 2005)

oh shut up zellx with your slow car LOL ( JK ) hey im installing the turbo stuff today oh and opium i hate you too


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

93_240_ka said:


> oh shut up zellx with your slow car LOL ( JK ) hey im installing the turbo stuff today oh and opium i hate you too



Don't you dare start with me you crappy KA24 driver. WE all know the SR & Rb owns. :thumbup: Down with the KA! Opium's got my back. He's representin the 2.0L. Hhahah. NOw what.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

"Closed course..." Where was the run made?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

RHD240RB25 said:


> was that actually 115 mph? or does the speedo just stop climbing after it tops? I mean... obviously we all know the car has power.... but sometimes it's nice to know how fast ur going... just for bragging rights. lol



I've pinned the speedo further before while i kept accelerating. I've topped out 5th gear in this thing a few times. No idea how fast that is though.



ABuSD said:


> Nice top end!! But how laggy is it before 70mph?


1st gear has the most lag but your right in the boost from 2nd gear and on. It's pretty well matched. It's undergoing some tuning right now. I just spent 4 hours with a friend re-mapping the entire thing last night. So now its a must that I finally install my injectors. And after that its time for another few hours of tuning.












bridrive55 said:


> "Closed course..." Where was the run made?


"where the streets have no name...." -U2.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

:thumbup: nice dvd collection. Very good choices. Oh yeah the fuel injectors are cool too.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

LOL yeah nice collection.

Make sure u post up results after the injector tune, should be putting out some nice power!!


----------



## b00st3dTT (Feb 1, 2006)

damn thats a nice collection too lol, your missing family guy though, btw, any pics of you car, and more vids???


----------



## scottishguy (Jun 20, 2006)

is it just me but did you guys say maybe 125 top end in miles an hour ? eh well here in the uk i have a factory spec except i have a boost valve and blitz bump valve s14 200 sx with a factory sr20det engine and ive had it up to 142 miles per hour but that was with a long strech of motor way in the early hours on a pretty cold night


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

scottishguy said:


> is it just me but did you guys say maybe 125 top end in miles an hour ? eh well here in the uk i have a factory spec except i have a boost valve and blitz bump valve s14 200 sx with a factory sr20det engine and ive had it up to 142 miles per hour but that was with a long strech of motor way in the early hours on a pretty cold night


You have to think that he's in the desert. Freakin hot! lol. Not too bad just for a to4e turbo and some fuel mapping IMO.


----------

